# Time To Decide ...



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I just have gotten the green lite to buy a tv for our bedroom from the wife ! I want to buy a 42/43 inch thing is I love plasmas and she wants wi fi ready but money's kinda tight for us as we all are feeling the pinch I like the 43 ss but it's not wi fi anyone have any suggestions they will be greatly appreciated ! Thanks , Pat .


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have not shopped for a plasma, but Panasonic plasmas have gotten good reviews. I prefer LCD, especially those with LED backlight, because they don't weigh as much - easier to hang on the wall.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Check last year's models on Amazon... You might find a blowout on a model that is phased out! ;-)


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies I have not payed too much mind to led's I just love the way the plasma picture pops but I will look at them and amazon too thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
LCD's have come a long way. However, the only LCD's that impress me are those with full LED Backlighting (full array) with Local Dimming. Unfortunately, these are by far the most expensive. I honestly prefer CCFL Backlighting to Edge LED Backlighting due to uniformity issues with Edge LED's.

If on a budget, I truly do think Plasmas are where its at. Best Buy has an outstanding deal on the Panasonic TC-P50UT50 which is bundles with a free 250gb Xbox 360 for $899. This is a 50 inch Plasma with 3D and even offers Viera Link and you can easily sell the Xbox to offset the purchase price of the TV.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

I can vouch for Panasonic plasmas, especially the 2012 models. I bought an ST50 model and it is amazing. The UT is one level down but I've still seen some pretty good reviews for it.


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Well went to pc rich looked around saw the Sammy 43e450 and the panny tcp52x5 both nice and in my budget and I only really have 45 inch wall to play with or else I have to reconfigure bedroom which can be done which I'm considering also see that the e450 comes in a 51 inch.... Ugh more deciding!!!! But no wifi ....


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok just talked wifey into a 50 inch wow ok game on !!!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

patroadrunner said:


> Ok just talked wifey into a 50 inch wow ok game on !!!!


If you can purchase it today, Best Buy has a killer deal on the Panasonic TC-P50UT50 for $849 and comes with a free 250gb Xbox 360. This is the more expensive Xbox model and you can easily sell it to offset the price. Also, the UT50 just needs the optional WiFi Dongle and you are all set for WiFi. Only the VT/GT/ST Models come with WiFi out of the box.


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks JJ gonna try got some company over for BBQ lol thanks for the heads up I knew this site would be helpful!!!!!


----------

